# Sewing school failed. Juki's available.



## JRuthe (Feb 18, 2005)

Is there a place on this forum to share info about machines for sale? A couple of friends and I started a community sewing studio, but now one partner has had to back out and we are rethinking the plan.

As a result, I have two Juki TL-2010Q sewing machines that I need to sell. They only have 3 months of limited activity on them and I have all of the original packaging for shipping if need be.

Of course I will attempt to sell them on Craigslist, EBay, etc. but I remembered that there were several Juki fans on this forum, so I thought I would start here.

If this post is inappropriate, please let me know. Thanks. 

Message me if your are interested.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

List them on the Barter Board with a "heads-up" link here and Countryside Families. Price them reasonably and I'm sure they will sell.


----------

